# Hey gents...hope I'm in the right field of fire here...



## jthomp26 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was in the Marine Corps. from 05 - 09. After my 2006 deployment to ar ramadi I was an idiot for a couple months and drank. A lot. I got a summary court's martial for hazing, and 2 months later I got an NJP for a DUI on base. They started processing me out dishonorably. The day got a DUI driving in the gate is the last date that I have drank alcohol....ever...

I learned from the mistake, and I have pressed on. I showed that I could still be an asset so was allowed to extend probationary to Afghanistan. I went there as a Private and I left there as a meritorious Lance Corporal with plenty of combat awards. While none of that erases my past mistakes, I'm wondering if they might help.

It's been 5 years since my past incident and I have not had a drink of alcohol in a little under 5 years.
Does an 18x contract look like a no-go? What kind of steps can I take to pursue a special operations team? I have a bachelors in biology and am supposed to start Dental School next year, but my true desire is being back in a brotherhood and helping people who need help.

Does anyone have any advice for that?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 9, 2012)

CDG might be able to offer some perspective on your situation.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2012)

what rank did you EAS as and what is your RE code?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 9, 2012)

Where in ramadi were you in 06? I was at FOB Snake Pit across from Hurricane Point. Sorry not trying to hijack the thread, PM if you want, the good Rangers on here should be able to get you squared away.


----------



## jthomp26 (Dec 9, 2012)

I EAS'd as an E-3...

RE code is 1A

JohnnyBoy I was at OPVA with 3/8.  Were you with 2/7?  Or 3/7 or something like that


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2012)

You should be good to go for 18x then, assuming you meet all the basic 18x pre-quals.


----------



## CDG (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm jumping in here only because I dealt with a somewhat similar situation, in that I wanted an 18X contract as well and was prior service with a DUI.  I also had the highest re-enlistment code you can get, an RE-R1.  I think the Navy did away with that specific code and it's just RE-1 now though.   I dealt with the Army as well as the Army National Guard a few months back, so things may have changed since then.  I was told that there was no chance for a waiver for enlistment with a DUI on my record, much less a waiver for an 18X contract.  Even the NG shot me down due to the DUI.  The issue wasn't the SF part of the contract, it was being able to enlist with a DUI period. However, given that goon175 is a recruiter and he just answered your question, it appears the policy may have changed.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2012)

The difference is that he got his DUI while on active duty, while I'm assuming yours was after discharge. I can double check though.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2012)

According to AR 601-210 Ch. 4-22, he should be good to go.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 9, 2012)

jthomp26 said:


> I EAS'd as an E-3...
> 
> RE code is 1A
> 
> JohnnyBoy I was at OPVA with 3/8. Were you with 2/7? Or 3/7 or something like that


 
3/7 Lima Mobile 2. Again, don't wanna try and hijack the thread so will leave it at that.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 9, 2012)

goon175 said:


> The difference is that he got his DUI while on active duty, while I'm assuming yours was after discharge. I can double check though.


Sorry for the hi-jack, but why are actions done on active duty less bad for re-enlistment and security clearance then actions out of service?
Reed


----------



## goon175 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't have a good answer for you to be honest!


----------



## jthomp26 (Dec 9, 2012)

I appreciate the responses gentleman.  I wanted to get some first-hand facts before I start pursuing things here.  It was indeed a DUI during active duty.  I know all that counseling stuff doesn't work for most people...but it worked for me...i was a dumbass.
I just want to have my facts right before I go through the door.


----------



## CDG (Dec 10, 2012)

goon175 said:


> The difference is that he got his DUI while on active duty, while I'm assuming yours was after discharge. I can double check though.


 
Yes, it was after I was discharged.


----------



## jthomp26 (Dec 11, 2012)

goon175 said:


> According to AR 601-210 Ch. 4-22, he should be good to go.


 
Goon - Sorry to take more of your time but I just wanted to ask this question.

When I got the DUI they sent me to SARP's, where they said I was an alcoholic.  They were right, so it is what it is....can't blame anyone for that.   I'm just wondering from a recruiters stand-point how that is processed.  I know a waiver is required for any history of alcohol abuse...which I clearly had.  I also know that those waivers aren't being granted. 

Will the fact that I quit drinking 5 years ago be taken into consideration, or would I be denied because I would still be considered a liability. 

Obviously I'll go to a recruiter and see what happens eventually, but I'd like to have some facts first.


----------

